# 60HZ Bug bei Vista x64



## Eyewitness (9. März 2008)

Hallo Leute,

das leidige und altbekannte Thema des 60HZ Bugs bei einem Röhrenmonitor. Im Normalfall würde ich Euch damit auch nicht behelligen wollen, aber nachdem bei mir sowohl der Rivatuner, als auch Refreshlock und Reforce versagt haben und ich keine weiteren Lösungsvorschläge gefunden habe, suche ich jetzt hier nach Hilfe.

Folgende Vorgehensweise hatte ich bisher:

1.) Refreshlock installieren, als Admin ausführen, Bildwiederholraten konfigurieren, Oblivion starten, sich über 60Hz freuen, Refreshlock wieder killen

2.) Reforce installieren, als Admin ausführen, Bildwiederholraten konfigurieren, Rechner neu starten, sich über schwarzes Bild freuen (schwarzes Bild kommt, wo normalerweise der Anmeldeschirm erscheinen müsste. Wahrscheinlich wird eine zu hohe Frequenz für den Monitor rübergereicht, was er mit einem schwarzen Bild kommentiert. Hab verschiedene Einstellungen durchprobiert, immer das gleiche Ergebnis.), Rechner wieder neu starten im Safemode, Grafiktreiber und Refreshlock entfernen, noch mal neustarten und Grafiktreiber wieder installieren

3.) Rivatuner installieren, als Admin ausführen. Regel erstellen und Oblivion starten und schon wieder freue ich mich über 60Hz.

Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende. Alle Tools, die überall im Web empfohlen werden, helfen nicht. Die einzige Chance ist, vielleicht die monitor.inf selbst zu editieren, aber da gibt es das Problem, dass dies unter Windows Vista nicht ganz so einfach ist. Abgesehen mal davon, dass Vista meinen Monitor nicht richtig erkennt, er nur als Generic-PnP Monitor, bzw. Generic Non-PnP Monitor angegeben wird. Manchmal das eine, manchmal das andere. Es ist zum Verzweifeln.

Also wer gute Ideen hat, immer her damit. Das treibt mich langsam zur Verzweiflung und für einen TFT ist im Moment einfach nicht das Geld da......


----------



## Laudian (10. März 2008)

Schreibst du mal dein genaues Monitormodell? Und evtl die Graka dazu?

Ich hab naemlich mit dem Monitortreiber bisher auch mit Roehren keine Probleme unter Vista.


----------



## Eyewitness (10. März 2008)

Ich hab einen Siemens Nixdorf MCM1703 und eine Palit Xpertvision GF8800GT Super+.

Das Problem scheint sich aber schon gelöst zu haben. Gestern abend lief es nicht, heute morgen natürlich einwandfrei. 

Weiß nicht, vielleicht hat sich der Computer ja über Nacht gedacht, er könnte aufhören zu zicken. Aber ich schätze, es liegt an der monitor.inf, die ich über RivaTuner erstellt habe. Gestern abend lief es damit zwar nicht, bzw. ich hatte den Monitor darüber installiert und auch mehrfach rebootet, ohne Wirkung. Heute sieht es aber anders aus.


----------



## Eyewitness (10. März 2008)

Hatte ich geschrieben, das Problem sei gelöst?

Irrtum. Rechner eben zwischendurch mal ausgehabt, wieder eingeschaltet, schon sind es beim Spielen wieder 60Hz.

Ich werd wahnsinnig!


----------

